# Fargo St in LA



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Any of you locals hit this regularly? Rode up this nasty little monster on my ritchey breakaway a few days ago. My guidebook says 33% & 1/10mi. comically steep


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

farva said:


> Any of you locals hit this regularly? Rode up this nasty little monster on my ritchey breakaway a few days ago. My guidebook says 33% & 1/10mi. comically steep
> 
> View attachment 303952


I rode by there one day and decided to give it a try. My lowest gear was a 34/25. Got about half way up and decided it wasn't fun anymore. Turned around to go back down and that's when I noticed how steep it really was. Scary going down.

What gear combo did you do it with?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know if it's still happening, but there is/was an annual Fargo Street hill climb where masses of the strong and foolish would tackle the climb, with folks like me egging them on. A real circus.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Mapei said:


> I don't know if it's still happening, but there is/was an annual Fargo Street hill climb where masses of the strong and foolish would tackle the climb, with folks like me egging them on. A real circus.


Still happening each year.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

redondoaveb said:


> What gear combo did you do it with?


My rig is 34/27. I hear you - I was legit worried about running out of steam clipped in & tumbling down this thing. 1st attempt I simply chickened out. 2nd time I gassed it from the bottom & went all in. 

After riding it I'd guess the best machine for this hill would be a 1 to 1 geared single speed (34/34, or 22/22 mtb cogs etc.) on a stiff aluminum frame. My poor noodly steel frame was begging for mercy mashing at 3mph


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

farva said:


> My rig is 34/27. I hear you - I was legit worried about running out of steam clipped in & tumbling down this thing. 1st attempt I simply chickened out. 2nd time I gassed it from the bottom & went all in.
> 
> After riding it I'd guess the best machine for this hill would be a 1 to 1 geared single speed (34/34, or 22/22 mtb cogs etc.) on a stiff aluminum frame. My poor noodly steel frame was begging for mercy mashing at 3mph


Good job using a 27. I'm building another bike right now with a 32 as my largest cog. With a 34/32 I might go back and give it a try.

Did you ride back down when you got to the top?


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah I rode back down. Not too bad - weight way back + heavy braking. 34/32 should work. However, after thinking about it more even crazy low gears will only get you so far on this. If you're spinning it out but still going the same speed, there's still the same chance of tipping over. Best to fire up some eye of the tiger on your ipod & just get after it


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

been there, done that, got the patch 









however, only done it on MTB gearing so far. Its a toughie! Congrats on the summit. The next organized hillclimb event is Sunday March 22nd, per the LA Wheelmen

Current Schedule | Los Angeles Wheelmen


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

redondoaveb said:


> Good job using a 27. I'm building another bike right now with a 32 as my largest cog. With a 34/32 I might go back and give it a try.
> 
> Did you ride back down when you got to the top?


I have a 34/32 and I KNOW it's WAY out of my league--now and forever. You, however, I would bet could probably do it.


----------

